# its called a leash..use it!!!



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Since today was absolutely gorgeous even though its a bit windy,I decided to take Kiva(my almost 7month old GSD female) for a walk before my daughter got home from headstart(they go half a day). We start walking and get two houses down from mine when I see a Chihuahua go running across the road in front of us from the direction of one of my neighbors house.2 seconds later here comes their annoying ****zu female barreling right towards Kiva and I barking and snarling its head off. Kiva glanced once at the dog but then looked back up at me and walked along like it was nothing. 

Here is where it goes bad. That Chihuahua come running back across the road when it heard the ****zu start barking and headed straight for us too. I kept calm as possible and told the owners of the dogs(who were just standing there watching this all go on and not saying a word ) to come and get their dogs immediately! One lady just leaned against her rake and halfheartedly called "Lucy(name of ****zu),lucy come here please...come lucy" to which the dog ignored and NO ONE made a move to come and get their dogs...ugh... Kiva just stood there wagging her tail thinking that they must want to play and when they got a foot away from me I stepped forward fully prepared to protect my dog and give them a swift kick if need be..Well klutzy me tripped over Kiva and what happens? Her dang collar comes off over her head! (As a side note,I never thought that it was that loose but let me tell you it taught me a lesson to check the fit of her collar more often and I made sure to tighten it once I got it back on her..)

I quick jumped up as the little dogs jumped back(me falling startled them) and as Kiva went to take a step towards them(she thought this was just a game and it was time to play) I firmly said "platz!" and boom..down she went looking up at me like "now what?  " As quick as I could I put her collar back on and tightened it up so it wouldn't slip over her head again. While this was going on the little dogs where circling and growling..Owners still had not tried to grab their dogs. Well that Chihuahua is an aggressive little thing and it lunged at Kiva,who was still laying down. So I took my foot and booted it one before it could get ahold of my girl..Dang dog whipped right around and latched onto my pant leg!! While Im dancing around with a snarling ball of fur attached to my leg trying to shake it off,the ****zu then decided to try and take a swipe at Kiva. I took my leg that had Cujo the Chihuahua attached to it and with one well placed kick sent the dog(the ****zu) for a small flight..Kiva growled and made like she was going to get up and get the thing on my pant leg so I told her to stay and with a protesting whine she stayed as she was...Right about that time the owners of the two little dogs woke up and came into the street to get their dogs..It took them a few minutes to get the Chihuahua to let go of my pant leg and it even bit the owner 5 or 6 times while she was trying to pry it off....

They had the gall to scream at me about how I kicked their dogs..Now I will admit that I'm not happy about it myself but I was protecting my dog and they were lucky I didn't have mace cuz them dogs would have gotten maced instead of booted...Being little dogs I didn't even boot them that hard either..just enough to get them away from Kiva..Anyways I finally had enough of them screaming at me and threatening me so I got my cell out and proceeded to call animal control. That sure made them shut up real quick. These people never have their dogs on a leash nor do the dogs even have collars on! So heaven only knows if they are UTD on shots  Luckily I didn't get bit,but my pant leg doesn't look so hot..Kiva came away from it unhurt too..As far as the owners of the dogs they got slapped with some major fines and got the Chihuahua taken away to get quarantined at the local animal shelter..

If you have made it this far I owe you a cookie  I am so proud of how Kiva acted during this..and boy am I thankful that nothing happened to either her or myself...The sad part is this is not the first time I have had issues with these people and them letting their dogs run off leash.. Ok,I'm done ranting now.lol


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It amazes me how people think their little dogs can't hurt anybody or shouldn't be on a leash. Look at all the trouble they caused! Glad Kiva was such a good girl but you know that if she snapped or defended herself they'd be all over you for having an aggressive dog.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank goodness Kiva is okay  what a good dog. You are also a good owner to protect her.

I have the same grip...I always have 'bruiser' on a leash. But other people let there dogs run freely and some take very little responsibility and then have the nerve to yell at us because we have a GSD. 'Bruiser' doesn't like little dogs but really doesn't have issues with others since I've been working with him. He will bark and growl and stay by me. 

Sometimes I think little dogs have small dog inferiority complexes

Owners will need to be more responsible for their animals...I'm glad they got fined.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

wow. 

Your dog did great! Glad they got fined. I could just hear their versions of the story if they were not.


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow! Glad you are okay and good Kiva did what you asked of her. Also happy to hear that these "owners" of the dogs got what was deserving of the situation and maybe will be a wakeup call for them.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Caledon said:


> wow.
> 
> Your dog did great! Glad they got fined. I could just hear their versions of the story if they were not.


I second this! I'm so happy to hear a story like this where what should happens actually does happen. I think I'll program AC into my phone.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

stosh: It amazes me too..I will be honest and say that I'm more worried about getting attacked/bit by a little dog than a big dog...I'm probably going to sound stupid for asking this but I having a duh moment,but when you say that "they'd be all over you for having an aggressive dog" who is "they"? Do you mean the little dogs owners? 

bruiser:Honestly I think little dogs do have that..I used to have a Boston Terrier that had that issue..I call it the little dog complex.lol Unfortunately for him he would bite me in the face...long story on that..since that I have stuck to big dogs....

caledon: Im glad that they got fined also..although I am waiting to see if it taught them anything...Oh I have already heard a few stories *rolls eyes* they tried telling the AC that Kiva had went into their yard and tried attacking them and that their dogs were just protecting them...AC officer just said "oh really?" and as he patted his chest to get Kiva to put her paws up on him(I wasn't thrilled about that one bit..) she jumped up and started washing his face..With a sarcastic tone he looked at the lady and said,"Oh my just look at this vicious puppy.She just might lick the skin right off of me" lol Not very professional of him but it was kind of funny... Thankfully there were several witnesses that saw the whole thing..

tsteves: I am so proud of her  I have worked my butt off with her and its good to see that it stuck in her head  For the sake of their dogs I sure hope they learn from this ordeal...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Fascinating story. I'm glad you punted those little dogs. I think Shih Tzu is spelled like this.  At least that's what I was thinking of when I saw ****zu. Though you were probably thinking **** at the time.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, I meant the little dog owners. And possible animal control


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Black Puppy:thank you for correcting me on the spelling of Shih Tzu.lol I was thinking that at the time  lol but Shih Tzu is what I had meant. haha Despite it all I do feel kinda bad for punting/booting the little dogs :/ but I would rather suffer a bit of guilt over that and save my dog from getting bit up...

stosh: thats what I had thought you meant..just wanted to clarify  I did ask the AC officer if I would have gotten in trouble if Kiva would have snapped back at them and/or defended herself and he said that no I wouldn't because my dog was on a leash,theirs weren't and had came out of their yard(and out of their way) to attack my dog and myself.The police officer that showed up said the same thing..so that was a bit of a relief...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That is a relief


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah I home those owners are really thinking hard about this experience. If they had called their dogs in the first place I'm sure you would have just continued on your walk without an involvement of A/C and the police.

But I know the best defence is a good offence and I'm sure they are going to be blaming you and your dog for a long long time.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Stosh said:


> That is a relief


You got that right!


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Caledon said:


> Yeah I home those owners are really thinking hard about this experience. * If they had called their dogs in the first place I'm sure you would have just continued on your walk without an involvement of A/C and the police.*
> 
> But I know the best defence is a good offence and I'm sure they are going to be blaming you and your dog for a long long time.


Thats what the police officer,AC and myself told them.Your right,if they would have gotten their dogs right away I would have just continued on my walk without a backward glance..They could have prevented all of this..Im sure they will too.They can run their mouths till they are blue in the face for all I care..but they did threaten to poison my dogs so from now on I'm on yard patrol.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think it is very hard to get people like this to understand. A lady had her tiny longhaired chihuahua lose in the park this past weekend. She didn't even say a word to it when it ran up to my GSD. I asked her why would she let her pretty little dog be at risk like that?!? She rolled her eyes and looked at me like I was the kook! That made me mad and I told her I was on my way to get my dog from the car who might bite the chihuahua in half if it came up and I just wanted to let her know in case she was squeamish about blood and screaming pups, so she could look the other way as her dog died! Of course, then I did end up looking like the kook, but it incenses me when dogs are at risk because of the owner.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Quite a walk! Hope that those idiots keep their little dogs confined on your next walk.

And your pup was very obedient! Congrats!

I am afraid that mine would not have acted so calm and laid back, esp. when the little dog latched on my leg. There would have been a dead little dog very quickly if he thought that i had been attacked!

And you better practice your kicking - to kick a dog, even a little one, takes a very fast short snap kick with no wind up! Heh! Heh!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

cowgirlup_22 said:


> Thats what the police officer,AC and myself told them.Your right,if they would have gotten their dogs right away I would have just continued on my walk without a backward glance..They could have prevented all of this..Im sure they will too.They can run their mouths till they are blue in the face for all I care..but they did* threaten to poison my dogs so from now on I'm on yard patrol.*





Have you mentioned this threat to the police and/or animal control? I would certainly do this just so it is on record in the hopefully never occurence of anything.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats on a job well done training your pup! She did very well!


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Samba:It honestly is..These people seemed to think that they did nothing wrong. The Shih Tzu is a gorgeous little thing and is really good with their kids.I am lost as to why they would want to risk loosing a nice dog like that.Now that Chihuahua looked like a Gremlin and they haven't had it long...Its a mean and nasty piece of work...Lol I would have said something along those lines too..

codmaster:I hope they do too.Thank you,I am extremely proud of how she remained calm and listened amid the chaos.She did want to get up and get that Chihuahua but thankfully she listened when I told her stay..She got a steak for her supper tonight for being such a good brave girl  I told my hubby that it was a good thing I wasn't walking my 2yr old male GSD when it happened..Kenai would have acted the same as Kiva up until the Chihuahua grabbed ahold of my pant leg.THEN I know that sadly that little dog would have become a before dinner snack for Kenai..I will say that I would try my hardest to not let that happen though...Haha yeah my hubby said the same thing..The AC said I was nicer to them dogs than he would have been..Oh and yes I mentioned that to the police officer that was here and he wrote it down in his report.

Lilie:thank you *blush* She is easy to train and work with and an absolute joy to be around  she definitely will be with me for the rest of her life...♥


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You guys both did great! What a good girl to hold her down-stay even when she wanted to help you, that is just wonderful!

All's well that ends well. Hopefully a lesson was learned today by the little dog owners.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

good karma:thank you from me and kiva  It was hard though to remain calm during the whole thing,but I kept repeating to myself that freaking out would just make the situation much worse. I sure hope they do. I know that they do care about the dogs so maybe this will show them that they need to be better and more responsible dog owners..


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

And just because lol here are two pics of my brave girl 

she passed out on the couch after the whole ordeal









taking a nap with my daughter








:wub:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It sounds like those are two dogs that REALLY should be on a leash!




cowgirlup_22 said:


> 2 seconds later here comes their annoying ****zu female barreling right towards Kiva and I barking and snarling its head off.


Just so you know, it's spelled Shih Tzu.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> It sounds like those are two dogs that REALLY should be on a leash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.I feel silly cuz I honestly never really knew how to spell it Yes they should not only because of that but also because of the leash law here in town..


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

The owners did nothing at all till you got bit? That's just so wrong they have no control over their dog and should not have one no matter what size. You should get a pole leash like the ones for really aggressive dogs you can't touch. To be ready for next time. 

People think if they have a little dog they don't need to train it or socialize them.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

You did a great job. I would have done the same thing. I can't stand those yippie little ankle bitters. I'm just glad AC stepped in and quarantine him too. I hope you get better soon. As to woman that just stood there I hope she learns her lesson.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PLEASE get it on record those idiots threatened to poison your dogs. 

also good training!!! Had that sort of thing happened to me with Zena..... those dogs wouldnt have survived. Riley probably wouldnt have reacted very nicely either and Shasta.... well she's hard to say but her emerging adult personality.... i dont think she would have tolerated her mama being jumped!


----------



## annie (Sep 6, 2011)

I am so glad you and your dog are ok. Thanks for posting this. We were almost attacked by this very aggressive (small brown dog) female that escaped while the owner was reversing out her garage. Barking, growling and showing her teeth. Luckily my husband was walking with us. We managed to chase her away and walked around the corner and the next thing here this dog is on us again. Thankfully we scared her when we shouted at her. I got such a freight and my pup is only starting to socialize with other dogs. My husband wanted to go back and tell the owner that when our dog is grown it will probably kill it if it happens again, but I told him to rather leave it because he's just angry. Last night another dog was following us in the street all puffed up and growling at us, luckily he disappeared into a property later on.

I just sent an e-mail asking our local animal rescue how I may legally protect us, because Pepper Spray sounds like a good idea. Our previous Shepherd we adopted at 3 years and he was never sosialized with dogs so it was always a bit of a problem BUT he was very obedient and would always listen. There is an elderly lady two streets away that insists on walking her Golden Retriever without a leash. This dog would come right up to us and bark in my GSD's face. Sorry I am just venting now, but it people can be so inconsiderate.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

cowgirlup_22 said:


> Thats what the police officer,AC and myself told them.Your right,if they would have gotten their dogs right away I would have just continued on my walk without a backward glance..They could have prevented all of this..Im sure they will too.They can run their mouths till they are blue in the face for all I care..but *they did threaten to poison my dogs so from now on I'm on yard patrol.*


I hope you told A/C about this, these people sound like their crazy.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

So glad to hear you are both okay!! The people with the two little dogs sound like PITA's!! Glad they got fined! Not that they are likely to learn a lesson. 

I had a lady at my local park do much the same thing when I was walking Zisso there about a year ago. Her Chihuahua was off leash in the park, walking happily beside her when it spotted us and charged at us barking frantically. Lady did nothing. I asked her to recall her dog and took a few quick steps to get Z in a position where he could not see the little dog coming at us. The lady acted as if I was a kook. 

A few days later, I was walking both dogs at same park, saw same chihuahua playing frisbee off leash with nutty owner.Asked her again to leash her dog to prevent any troubles. Her remark was 'you shouldn't have vicious dogs at a public park!' Well, that set me on fire! There was a policeman sitting in his SUV within sight, and I had spoken to him briefly as I was walking my dogs earlier. Another lady witnessed my encounter with nutty lady and chihuahua and SHE went to the cop to complain. She was walking a pittie and another dog, both of which were pulling her like crazy, and the loose chi was making her miserable too. Cop went to nutty lady and Chi and made her leash her dog, citing leash laws! 

I have not been to the park in awhile due to time constraints with work, but it is the season now that I will be laid off and get to resume our walks there. Time to freshen up on some OB on my two so I can have the great control you do of your girl


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

You and your dog did GREAT! My dog and I have been put in the same situation numerous times since we've been living in an apartment complex. There is a jack Russel terrier that is always off leash. She always runs up to my leashed dog and literally starts jumping and snarling and trying to bite him. The girl always slowly walks up saying "Luuuucy, sweetie, come." Then trying to tell me she's harmless. I'm like ... oh yeah no worries?!?!! WTH?! I'm not sure why that's acceptable behavior for small dogs. I'm sorry that happened to you and your dog. You handled it beautifully.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Pepper311:They didn't get into motion until after the Chihuahua was latched onto my pant leg and I had booted and sent the Shih Tzu into flight. Its wrong and its sad for the dogs because they are the ones that are going to suffer from the owners ignorance.  I have a carrot stick that I had used when training my horse(its like a long orange colored stick) and I'm going to start taking that with me on walks.

DanielleOttoMom:Thanks. Luckily the Chihuahua only bit a hold of my pant leg and didn't get my actual leg.Which is a good thing because he sure did a number on my poor pant leg  Im glad too that AC did something about it and also went and quarantined the one dog. 

KZoppa & Bruiser:It IS on record thank heavens  I made sure to let the police officer know about that right away. thanks.Training and working with my dogs is one thing that I feel that I actually do right  

Annieon't apologize for venting about that. I'm glad that you and your husband were able to scare off that dog. I did the same thing and asked the AC officer what could I legally do to protect myself and my dog. Before I never really had thought about it..Its sad how inconsiderate people can be.I was and still am a bit worried that this might affect Kiva when it comes to meeting or being around little dogs :/ My grandma has a sweet heart of a male Shih Tzu(Toby)and a female Yorkie/PoodleX(Rascal).Both are not aggressive towards people or dogs what so ever so I was thinking about having her bring them over today to see how she does. 

This morning I took my Kenai,my male,for a walk after the last of my kids went to school and got stopped by the husband of the lady who has the two little dogs. I was wary at first but he was in tears as he apologized to me.He also showed me the new tie out cord that he went and bought for the Shih Tzu  He also said that the Chihuahua won't be coming back since it was so aggressive the husband thought it was best just to have him put down..Guess it wasn't the first time the little dog had attacked and bit someone. I told him that I had no hard feelings towards them but would greatly appreciate it if they made sure to keep the Shih Tzu leashed whenever outside. He said "no problem,cuz I told my wife that if she doesn't keep her leashed the dog will be finding a new home"..So I'm hopeful that his wife will cooperate.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I do think that small dog owners think it is up to the big dog owners to protect the little dogs. Partially because if our dog does react, then it will be hard to prove that the little dog attacked the big dog. I'm lucky enough that mine doesn't really care about little dogs, he knows he's more powerful then they are and just looks at them like "are you stupid?" whenever they come barking/lunging.

I'd like to take out my camera phone and record the whole scenario if a little dog does attack my dog. Lets face it that would be enough proof to any police officer that your dog was defending itself.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm glad your pup is ok. It's amazing how people have the nerve to blame other people when their stupidity leads to undesirable consequences.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Zisso: Oh wow  that lady sounds as nutty as my neighbor...*blush* I didn't really expect her to listen like she did with her still being a pup..It made me feel very good to see that my hard work with her paid off.

MegansGrace:Thank you..I think that people assume/think that little dogs are harmless and the owners are just lazy and don't take the time to work with their dog.. Oh let me tell ya,it was hard as heck holding my temper in check.lol But I didn't want to make the situation worse and didn't want to stoop the owners level.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you tripped trying to kick a CHI. that's good you
tripped. i'm not sure why people want to kick small dogs.
kicking a Chi. nice training of your dog as she wasn't reactive like you.
so, you had time to replace your dogs collar as she stayed.
after replacing the collar why didn't move away from the
big bad Chi? why didn't step you in front of the Chi and try to scare
it away? sounds like the Chi was protecting itself from you.

i'm not so sure making your down lay down
when it's under attack from a Chi is a good idea.
if your dog is being attacked i think it's better to have them standing
just in case you can't keep the other dog away especially if the
lunging dog is a Chi because we know the threat they pose on our GSD's.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you tripped trying to kick a CHI. that's good you
> tripped. i'm not sure why people want to kick small dogs.
> kicking a Chi. nice training of your dog as she wasn't reactive like you.
> so, you had time to replace your dogs collar as she stayed.
> ...


Wow....Its not like I just saw this "innocent Chi standing in its yard(which it was not in its yard) and just walked up to it and kicked it for absolutely no reason!This dog has a prior history of attacking and biting people and dogs!This situation was the final straw and the husband made the decision to put the dog to sleep. You know what I'm not going to say anymore because I shouldn't have to defend myself for protecting my dog and myself.....


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

martemchik said:


> *I do think that small dog owners think it is up to the big dog owners to protect the little dogs.* Partially because if our dog does react, then it will be hard to prove that the little dog attacked the big dog. I'm lucky enough that mine doesn't really care about little dogs, he knows he's more powerful then they are and just looks at them like "are you stupid?" whenever they come barking/lunging.
> 
> I'd like to take out my camera phone and record the whole scenario if a little dog does attack my dog. Lets face it that would be enough proof to any police officer that your dog was defending itself.


Yeah,but at the same time IMO they should be vigilant and responsible dog owners and not let/put their dogs into a possible bad situation..for eg. letting them run off leash like my neighbor..One of my other neighbors video taped it on her phone and showed it to both the police officer and AC officer.. The AC officer said that his GSD male lost an eye and most of his ear to a Chi/Jack Russel Terrier mix..Hearing that made me really thankful that it didn't end as bad as it could have. The owner had her hands and forearms bit up so bad by the Chihuahua(its not a PB.was bigger than the Shih Tzu but not sure what it could be mixed with) that she had to go into the doctor yesterday to get stitched up....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you should definitely protect yourself and your dog.
i'm not one for kicking small dogs. i know you
didn't walk over to the Chi to kick it for no reason.
kicking Chi's, Yorkies or any small dog is a bit much to me.



cowgirlup_22 said:


> Wow....Its not like I just saw this "innocent Chi standing in its yard(which it was not in its yard) and just walked up to it and kicked it for absolutely no reason!This dog has a prior history of attacking and biting people and dogs!This situation was the final straw and the husband made the decision to put the dog to sleep. You know what I'm not going to say anymore because I shouldn't have to defend myself for protecting my dog and myself.....


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

doggiedad please share how you protect yourself and your dog from little dogs. Walking away doesn't count as they follow.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

doggiDaD simply pulls out an Uzi and blows them all away, much cleaner and humane than kicking.


----------



## Dale spalding (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey folks, New to the site just joined yesterday but have owned sheperds for19 years. A can of pepper spray or bear spray will cause no harmful long term affects on the pooch in question and he won't bother you again after the first LEARNING session. meter readers use it all the time and it also works well for jerk humans without causing your dog to go to doggie jail for biteing a human. good luck


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Considering they were circling around us at one point during the whole fiasco there was no choice to walk away. :/ I myself have been attacked before by a small/little dog and believe that just because they are little it doesn't mean squat..they can do damage! I almost lost a good part of my face to a small poodle.I have several scars from it too.. I didn't "boot or kick" them hard..just enough to get them away from me and Kiva.When I "sent the Shih Tzu for a small flight in the air" I simply put my foot underneath her belly and using the momentum from swinging my leg sent her away from me and Kiva.I did the same to the Chi mix.Don't get me wrong I feel horrible for doing it..I didn't kick either of them like a football or anything like that..I did it as soft as I could but yet was firm about it to get them out of our space...Neither of them yelped or made a sound when I did it..Nor were they hurt at all...I could have done a lot worse to them but thats not me..I love animals and even though the dogs were aggressive I could/would never hurt them if I could help it. Yes Kiva is a GSD but she is only 7 months and isn't huge by any means.The little dogs could have easily bitten her face,neck or where ever else...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a nightmare!

I also had a chiwawa unleashed leave it's yard and follow and bark at me and my boy on a walk. The dog kept a distance and my boy showed alot of patience. Of course owners out of sight and unaware. A guy who passed us walking said the dog leaves it's yard all the time.

It did get a little too close at one point and I bent down and acted like I was going to pick something up and for whatever reason that action spooked the little terror and it left.

Glad you & your girl are ok. I also would not have any issue with kicking another dog that was unrulely. I put too much time and effort into training my dog to have it potentially derailed by a dog attack.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Brianna do not feel the need to explain yourself. If you look at doggiedads past posts, he's always on a high horse. I mean throne.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you tripped trying to kick a CHI. that's good you
> tripped. i'm not sure why people want to kick small dogs.
> kicking a Chi. nice training of your dog as she wasn't reactive like you.
> so, you had time to replace your dogs collar as she stayed.
> ...


I have yet to run into a situation like this BUT I may handle it in one of two ways, First in this same situation where a dog (big or little) came charging at myself and my dog I would try and defend my dogs mainly because a visit to the ER is WAY cheaper for me than for my dog (lol) I would punt that little thing like a football not hard but enough to get it away from us and maybe confuse it a little. OR I would unleash my dog and put him in a down/stay and use the leash to catch the dog and return it to it's owners. Depends on the viciousness of the dog....I can tell you that I would have been telling the owners to get their dog before I allow my dog to eat it (not that he would, but it may get a quicker reaction). 

I'd handle a pit bull the same way...gotta do whatcha gotta do....well I wouldn't kick a big dog, but you know what I mean!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nah, this is a seventh month old puppy. I really don't care how well trained your puppy is, I would never leave a youngster off lead on any type of a stay to corral someone's dog. And if you remove your leash and something were to happen, the big bad baby GSD is going to be in the dog house. 

I like the spray bottle. I heard citronella might turn them back too. The thing is, I really do not want to carry mace or a spray bottle around with me. I am lucky to remember the leash.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

selzer said:


> Nah, this is a seventh month old puppy. I really don't care how well trained your puppy is, I would never leave a youngster off lead on any type of a stay to corral someone's dog. And if you remove your leash and something were to happen, the big bad baby GSD is going to be in the dog house.
> 
> I like the spray bottle. I heard citronella might turn them back too. The thing is, I really do not want to carry mace or a spray bottle around with me. I am lucky to remember the leash.


I missed it was a pup, I was referring to my dogs. In this exact situation with a pup yeah booting the dogs would be the only option. lol


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

I didn't share this story/experience to start a fight/argument or anything of the sort. Well it was more a vent actually..I look up to you all one here...I do.. I also understand that things are going to get said that will rub me the wrong way but hey thats life. So with that doggiedad I do apologize for getting snappy with you.I want to say thank you to those who have shared their experiences with a situation like this. I would rather have booted them away from us than do what one of the other neighbors suggested..which was stomp on them! *shakes head in disgust* 

selzer: this is going to most likely sound silly but where can I get some citronella? and do you dilute it at all? I personally would rather use that to be honest...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a similar situation with a pit bull trying to attack my dog. I was using my feet to keep it away from her and the owner was yelling at me to not kick his dog or he would "take me out". Needless to say, I am still here. Don't all of you mourn at once.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

cowgirlup_22 said:


> I didn't share this story/experience to start a fight/argument or anything of the sort. Well it was more a vent actually..I look up to you all one here...I do.. I also understand that things are going to get said that will rub me the wrong way but hey thats life. So with that doggiedad I do apologize for getting snappy with you.I want to say thank you to those who have shared their experiences with a situation like this. I would rather have booted them away from us than do what one of the other neighbors suggested..which was stomp on them! *shakes head in disgust*
> 
> selzer: this is going to most likely sound silly but where can I get some citronella? and do you dilute it at all? I personally would rather use that to be honest...


Your local tack shop, you can use citronella horse fly spray comes in a spray bottle. I think you can get some type of citronella from WalMart. And Tractor Supply Co, has horse products. 

I have never tried citronella. I am guessing that some people might say that this wouldn't turn back a persistent aggressor. I am not sure, so I guess I cannot be sure about anything. But most things do not like being sprayed in the face/eye area, I have heard even a bit of lemon in water can turn them back. But it would be best to get two or three people's opinions on what would be best to carry.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

You could put it in a squirt gun haha better aim


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

suzzyq01 said:


> You could put it in a squirt gun haha better aim


LOL, then the owner will turn the Uzi on you when they see you fixin' to shoot their dogs.


----------



## LovemyEli (Dec 28, 2010)

This drives me insane!!! Happens all the time in my neighborhood... 

I wanted to put notes in the mail box at every house it has happened to me at saying KEEP YOUR DOG ON A LEASH or animal control will be called 

Its really sad but my Eli has learned to distinguish the difference between dogs at training (who are controlled) and dogs in neighborhoods/parks. It is really hard for me to try and fix his mindset when dogs are always running at us  

I cant take him on walks hardly anymore


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

thanks selzer  I like the idea of using a squirt gun but around here that could get a person shot.. PaddyD:I'm glad your still here  The owner of the little dogs threatened to beat me with her rake for booting her dogs.Gotta love how they threaten you but don't even try to control/get their dog.. My grandma is here right now with her two little dogs and for a split second Kiva looked a bit wary but then she went down on her front legs and had her butt up in the air inviting them to play..They have been playing ever since..So that is a relief to me..


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I probably would have kicked harder. I hate people like that! Then I would have called AC and start a paper trail.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I'm glad that it all turned out ok and you and your dog didn't get hurt. Don't feel bad and just ignore what some people say. I'll be honest I woulda kicked the dog too if it came at me growling/barking/charging. Actually have before, a neighbors chi ran after my daughter chasing her back onto the porch (she was about 7) trying to bit her. It already bit our little dog and when we heard her screaming..well, the dog got kicked off the porch and the police called.

Keep an eye out for them, but you did right I think by calling AC/Police


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I have had the same issue...actually had someone open their front door and let their dog come tearing after us. I now carry citronella spray just in case. I agree that programing AC in your phone is a good idea but where I live they don't come out that far


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

kennajo said:


> *I have had the same issue...actually had someone open their front door and let their dog come tearing after us. I now carry citronella spray just in case. I agree that programing AC in your phone is a good idea but where I live they don't come out that far*


Wow,thats messed up for them to do thatThats sucks  To me thats the only plus about living in town..they seem more apt to respond to calls..So would you recommend carrying citronella spray? 







GSDolch said:


> *I'm glad that it all turned out ok and you and your dog didn't get hurt. Don't feel bad and just ignore what some people say. I'll be honest I woulda kicked the dog too if it came at me growling/barking/charging. Actually have before, a neighbors chi ran after my daughter chasing her back onto the porch (she was about 7) trying to bit her. It already bit our little dog and when we heard her screaming..well, the dog got kicked off the porch and the police called.
> 
> Keep an eye out for them, but you did right I think by calling AC/Police*


Im glad too..I thought for sure I would be making an emergency trip to either the vet or ER. Oh my your poor daughter  Its so sad because it all could be very easily avoided by the offending dogs owner taking proper care and handling the dog responsibly...






e.rigby said:


> *I probably would have kicked harder. I hate people like that! Then I would have called AC and start a paper trail.*


As soon as I didn't have to worry bout the little dogs I took my cell out and called AC.and thankfully there is a paper trail if something more were to happen from this...


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

cowgirlup_22 said:


> As soon as I didn't have to worry bout the little dogs I took my cell out and called AC.and thankfully there is a paper trail if something more were to happen from this...


Good, my biggest worry (as an owner of a big dog) would be something happening and all the blame coming back on my dog! It's really not fair! Having past incidences on record will really help you if something unthinkable happens


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

cowgirlup_22 said:


> ......_*I look up to you all one here*_........


That's how I feel, Cowgirlup......I look up to so many here on this forum. And guess what? Now I look up to YOU, too! lol. I am now a full fledged KIVA fan! What an amazing girl, and just love the story of how well she did!

In our neighborhood, we've got lottsa little dogs with ZERO training and bigger ones, also. We work extra hard to ensure our girls will, at the very least, be neutral in the situation. So your story is very very inspirational to read!

When our baby girl was four months old, I was out and about with her, teaching her obedience with my bike---as in---heel is still heel etc., even with something as novel as a bicycle. Well, Trin was just doing so excellent that I decided to reward her with a short sprint with it, and then I dismounted and she went right back into obedience mode. She was doing swerves with me, heeling in focus, while walking the bike in s-like figures down the street, doing halts, sits, downs, like no other time we've practiced, without the bike. We were having so much fun, early morning, no traffic yet. I decided to reward her with another short sprint. She was IN LOVE with the reward! We were in heaven!

And then it happened.....a big fat white Labrador came full bore charging at us from the other side of the street....snarling....teeth flashing.....saliva splatter coming out of his mouth.....head-to-tail hackles. I knew this lab to be friendly from previous neighborhood outings. But still, holy cow, he looked serious. So I stopped and dismounted. He was pretty much on us at this point and my bike fell over almost on Trin because she swirled to face the oncoming tub of snarl. And he jumped at us, but I caught his scruff with my free hand that didn't get a solid grip on him. His owner was chasing after him, yelling.....and then he caught him; his dog immediately went back to his friendly self. The owner is a man whom I've met in the past. He and his family are good folks. The man was distraught over the event, as was his teenage daughter, as she loves Trinity, and my other dogs......she's a good kid.

Trin was only four months old, and had literally pooped a small poop during the scuffle. I asked the owner if it was okay to go sit in his yard with his dog, so that Trin would realize everything is okay now, no harm, no foul. Pretty soon Trin was okay, and recovered nicely. Whew. But like you're doing, we're doing too. We stepped up socialization...with all our girls....just in case! lol.

About three months ago, we adopted an adult female Chihuahua. The foster lady had done pretty good work with her so we were lucky in that regard. But we're taking her to the next levels, with lofty goals, lol, and are teaching her the same things as we do our shepherds. Our newest "Littlest White Shepherd" is Pippen, who also now loves the bike as my other girls, and will run for two miles.....yes, that's right...runs like the wind! Crazy.

Well, sorry for getting off topic, everyone......really just wanted Kiva to know how proud I am of her........and to Cowgirlup.....excellent work!!!:wub:


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Gmthrust: *blush* I will say it is a first to have someone look up to me...thank you from me and Kiva  Thank you for sharing your experience and like you,I'm going to up the amount of socializing for Kiva. Today she is going out to where I used to board my horse to meet/see the horses there..After my horse passed away I have been going crazy not being able to ride and have decided to buy another one.My male is an angel around horses and used to come with us on trail rides..I hope Kiva will be able to do the same someday in the future  

e.rigby:Thats my biggest worry too..There is a lady who lives a couple blocks away from me who has a GSD and she said that because of that worry she walks her male with a muzzle on..


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Cowgirlup, I'm so sorry that your beloved horse passed away...it must have been such a very difficult time.

We wish you the very best of everything, now....and in the future. It's wonderful to hear that your dogs are so lucky to be introduced and trained with horses! Very much, we send you the best of wishes, and heartfelt congrats on your decision for another horse....that's just beautiful!

Just an aside, and it probably doesn't matter but I just gotta fix something.....yesterday, I wrote that Trinity was four months old when it happened, but she was five months....happening four months ago. lol. I goofed up on writing it (also noticed there is at least one sentence that makes no sense, and so glad you understood it anyway!). Trin is nine months old, now.....and seems to have gotten over it unscathed. We were charged by a herd of Pomeranians (can't spell that word!), four little yappy-yaps, she did a lot better with that.........but we've never experienced a scenario like the one Kiva had, bless her heart! We're so impressed with how your girl handled that! Very very inspirational! :wub:


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Gmthrust said:


> Cowgirlup, I'm so sorry that your beloved horse passed away...it must have been such a very difficult time.
> 
> We wish you the very best of everything, now....and in the future. It's wonderful to hear that your dogs are so lucky to be introduced and trained with horses! Very much, we send you the best of wishes, and heartfelt congrats on your decision for another horse....that's just beautiful!
> 
> Just an aside, and it probably doesn't matter but I just gotta fix something.....yesterday, I wrote that Trinity was four months old when it happened, but she was five months....happening four months ago. lol. I goofed up on writing it (also noticed there is at least one sentence that makes no sense, and so glad you understood it anyway!). Trin is nine months old, now.....and seems to have gotten over it unscathed. We were charged by a herd of Pomeranians (can't spell that word!), four little yappy-yaps, she did a lot better with that.........but we've never experienced a scenario like the one Kiva had, bless her heart! We're so impressed with how your girl handled that! Very very inspirational! :wub:


Thank you..it was and still is.When I have my bad moments when I think about what happened I normally end up crying, my two furbabies are always there trying to cheer me up.  Makes dealing with my geldings loss a bit easier. 

Today the little dogs owners husband brought over the Shih Tzu Lucy to play with Kiva. It went so well! They played till they couldn't play anymore..Kiva was gentle with Lucy and she(Lucy) even came over and snuggled with me for a little bit. She is a sweet dog but needs to be worked with a lot more and would benefit from some obedience classes.


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Just between us (... and of course the rest of the forum:laugh::laugh::laugh ....sure seems Kiva is the best thing that ever happened for Lucy!!! lol! Go Kiva!!! Great work, Cowgirlup :hugs:


----------

